# Plant id



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know the name of this one?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I like that plant, if it stays smallish I would love to have it in my nano


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Some species of Eriocaulon (Sulawesi?)


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I think I like that plant, if it stays smallish I would love to have it in my nano


I believe it does stay small and bushed out, throws a root about a inch long where anythor shoot comes out very cool plant, I got about 20 pcs I will prob be selling them in the next week or so.

I believe ai is right I came to the conclusion it was a erio as well but wanted to be sure  ty


----------

